

The only time you're ever allowed to start music on a home page - jmtame
http://www.thesixtyone.com
MySpace does not count!
======
websevenpointoh
I've loved thesixtyone since the moment I came across the site. It's exactly
what music needs in the digital age. I've been exposed to so much more
independent music than would have ever been possible without this site. I
completely agree with the previous comments about the interface -- It's
fantastic. Everything is very pleasing, responsive and intuitive!

------
jimfl
Also, I love the ability to keep navigating without losing the currently
playing track. This seems like a basic, necessary UI trope for any sort of
temporal media.

~~~
apsurd
sort of on topic but playlist.com really has an amazing user experience (in
the music space). Songs keep playing while browsing, and even if you are not
logged in and a song is playing, if you want to add it to your playlist, you
can click add, it iwill log you in, add the song, all while the song plays.
Great stuff.

(IIRC playlist is a YC alumn)

------
jimfl
Um. The first tune rocked my socks off, and I'm gonna let the next one play
too.

------
JMiao
yeah, we're experimenting. i understand both of the for/against autoplay
arguments. it gets trickier when you realize how you can easily confuse your
users a/b testing this type of thing.

~~~
baddox
Don't autoplay, and feature a prominent (read: huge) play button.

------
lucumo
It looks like a great concept, but the Flash player keeps stuttering :(

~~~
JMiao
that's weird. what browser are you using?

~~~
lucumo
Opera 9, Linux. I use the (experimental) Flash 10 64-bits plugin, so it's
probably something to do with that (although I used to have similar problems
and crashes to boot with Flash 9 voor 32-bits systems).

I'll try with Firefox just to be sure.

~~~
JMiao
that sounds like the culprit. thanks for the additional info.

~~~
lucumo
I've experimented a bit. Interesting enough I couldn't get Firefox to work
with Flash at all. Silly.

I've "downgraded" to the 32-bit version of Flash 10 (the one installed by the
Ubuntu package), it had the same results for both Firefox and Opera. The
stuttering seems to happen mostly because my browser is busy or something. If
I put it in a background tab, it stutters more. If I use my browser it
stutters more.

Anyway, it seems to be a Flash problem, so I don't think it's anything you can
solve :-(

~~~
lucumo
sudo renice -19 `pgrep operapluginwrap` helps a bit. Still isn't completely
gone though.

------
compay
I think zombo.com is the other time you're allowed to do it.

------
Keyframe
that feedback type looks alot like facebook logo

------
DXL
This is a very dynamic start-up. Two weeks ago they announced they changed
their brand from thesixtyone to thesixtynine, because they thought it would be
more memorable. (See [http://thesixtyone.tumblr.com/post/91817637/reinventing-
the-...](http://thesixtyone.tumblr.com/post/91817637/reinventing-the-brand))
It looked kinda _odd,_ having a "69" icon in my bookmarks toolbar.

Anyway, they appeared to have returned to the old brand now. Great site,
though :)

~~~
lehmannro
Despite the publishing date being March 31st it seems that was an April Fool's
joke. <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=541446>

